
8 realities about location-based apps  - voodoochilo
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9225429/8_realities_about_location_based_apps?source=rss_latest_content&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+computerworld%2Fnews%2Ffeed+%28Latest+from+Computerworld%29
======
fpp
This one is written by Ira Winkler.

Eight pieces of common sense that everyone should always keep in mind before
sharing the next intimate little secret of their lives for a bit of attention
on Facebook & Co.

